# is my moscow ready



## DrewD (Dec 16, 2013)

Is my moscow guppy ready to give birth?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like 2 more weeks or so.She will be large and get "squared off" in the front a couple days before birth.Close observation, and you should be able to even see the eyes of the fry before they are born near her gravid spot.


----------



## DrewD (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you. I can never quite tell, then its to late.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I concur. She will get there


----------

